# Engineering companies / positions in HK?



## movingtohk (May 28, 2011)

Hi

My partner and I are about to move to HK with my job. However he is looking to apply for positions and is an industrial engineer by education & has worked in Oil and Gas for the past 4 years. He would be interested in project planning/process engineering positions in large multinational companies (equally he is happy to consider retraining in another engineering discipline) - any tips on who he should be applying to or anyone know which companies are hiring engineers at the moment? thanks in advance Linzi


----------

